# Autonomous Love Dolls & Cyber Weapons



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

How much extra will Uber charge for ordering a sex robot with your SDC? Double if you want a copy of the recording of the encounter. Triple if you don't want the encounter recorded.

Instead of visiting your doctor, order an SDC equiped with an array of diagnostic tools that can detect heart arrhythmias and other medical problems. Need a "stress test"? Our sex robot can help you and is a lot more fun.

Frivolous lawsuits will become pervasively commonplace, overwhelming our legal system. Prepared by a legal-App, submitted electronically, negotiated between two negotiation-Apps, one on each side. 90% will be discarded. 9% will have enough merit to be settled out-of-court for just under the estimated cost of a trial. 1% will go to court and only at this point will a human lawyer be brought in for the first time.

You know that SDCs will be hacking targets. Will hackers also try to turn SDCs into weapons, attacking a list of soft targets.
____

*Developing countries are a test ground for AI-driven cyberweapons*
*Awesome, not awesome.*

_#Awesome_
"A team of researchers at Stanford University, led by Andrew Ng, a prominent AI researcher and an adjunct professor there, has shown that a machine-learning model can identify heart arrhythmias from an electrocardiogram (ECG) better than an expert. The automated approach could prove important to everyday medical treatment by making the diagnosis of potentially deadly heartbeat irregularities more reliable. It could also make quality care more readily available in areas where resources are scarce." - _Will Knight, _

_#Not Awesome_
"In a report on the growing market in sex robots, the Foundation for Responsible Robotics said rapidly advancing technologies have already led to the creation of 'android love dolls' capable of performing 50 automated sexual positions&#8230;the increasingly life-like robots raise complex issues that should be considered by policymakers and the public, the report said - including whether use of such devices should be encouraged &#8230;for sex offenders&#8230;with some arguing that arguing that allowing people to live out their darkest fantasies with robots would have a pernicious effect on societal norms."

*What we're reading.*

1/ Security researchers release AI-driven cyberweapons in developing countries to increase their potency ahead of attacks against the sophisticated network systems of the US.

2/ The opening shots of the next major war will be fired in cyberspace, and it's likely to be a joint effort between humans and intelligence machines.

3/ Humans work in concert with machine intelligence to improve their abilities to process and remember information, but implanting a chip in our brains might be necessary to push forward our cognitive evolution.

4/ China's Guizhou province transforms from a collection of suburban hill towns to a bustling high-tech city thanks to its international big data expo.

5/ A photographer uses machine learning to stylize his photos, and creates some of the freakiest artwork we've ever seen.

6/ Apple's commitment to avoid snooping on user behaviors puts it in a hole against Google in developing AI technologies, but they're exploring a new technique that allows them to both respect user privacy and benefit from the data.

7/ Tesla puts pressure on major car brands to make grand promises for the future of self-driving car so they don't appear to be stuck in the stone age.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Boring and Commonplace: Autonomous Love Dolls & Cyber Weapons. More interesting:

50% of today's jobs totally eliminated by automation, never to return.
Additional 30% of today's jobs transformed by automation, becoming part-time.
Nanobots injected into your bloodstream to warn of impending heart attacks, strokes, etc.
80% of what a doctor's staff does and what paralegals & junior lawyers do (research and document preparation), replaced by smart-Apps

Robots replacing humans in deep space exploration missions and acquiring resources in hostile environments.
And of course, SDCs. Regardless of overly optimistic claims, they will be implemented. Only question is how soon.
Connecting the human brain directly to AI may be the only way we can hope to match their capabilities.
Rise of the Machine, it cannot be fought or stopped. The only viable options are to understand, prepare, and adapt.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Why does my toaster still burn my toast?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> Why does my toaster still burn my toast?


You have yet to become one with the toaster.  Commit yourself totally to the man-machine interface. Start by getting nekid and covering yourself with machine oil.  Or you can be a sell-out and do it the cheating way, turn the intensity dial on the toaster from 10 to about 3.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Maven said:


> You have yet to become one with the toaster.  Commit yourself totally to the man-machine interface. Start by getting nekid and covering yourself with machine oil.  Or you can be a sell-out and do it the cheating way, turn the intensity dial on the toaster from 10 to about 3.


You mean to tell me they can't make an autonomous toaster that doesn't need human assistance changing a dial setting to prevent toast from burning BUT they will develop an autonomous automobile to drive said same humans with NO assistance wherever they need to go!!!???

I'd rather a good piece of toast and I'll take care of the driving myself.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> You mean to tell me they can't make an autonomous toaster that doesn't need human assistance changing a dial setting to prevent toast from burning BUT they will develop an autonomous automobile to drive said same humans with NO assistance wherever they need to go!!!???
> 
> I'd rather a good piece of toast and I'll take care of the driving myself.


If you by the deluxe model sex robot, it comes with a built in toaster. Be warned though, they are known to elope with deluxe robot cars.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you by the deluxe model sex robot, it comes with a built in toaster.


There's only one slot to put it in so that it will come out brown, though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok.
If i took a cyber doll to the casino
Would she excell at slots ?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ok.
> If i took a cyber doll to the cadino
> Would she excell at slots ?


Don't bet on it.
Cyber dolls aren't demanding of being taken out before you score.
She'll just slot you in somewhere at home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagent said:


> If you by the deluxe model sex robot, it comes with a built in toaster. Be warned though, they are known to elope with deluxe robot cars.


The Japanese are really weird about these things. Go see youtube.
They are far advanced in Robotic Sex Dolls.
Remember, the Japanese created automation for automotive construction.
"Domo Arigato Mr. Roboto"- Styx.
Now the Robots build the cars AND want to Drive them !



Maven said:


> How much extra will Uber charge for ordering a sex robot with your SDC? Double if you want a copy of the recording of the encounter. Triple if you don't want the encounter recorded.
> 
> Instead of visiting your doctor, order an SDC equiped with an array of diagnostic tools that can detect heart arrhythmias and other medical problems. Need a "stress test"? Our sex robot can help you and is a lot more fun.
> 
> ...


Great.
Just great
COMING SOON !
Robo Terrorists !
Robo Jihadi does not need explosive belt, he IS the bomb.

God help us all . . .
Imagine the womens Robo sex doll
" Hung like a Shock Absorber"
New piston Hydraullic Action !

There will be overdoses !



Lowestformofwit said:


> Don't bet on it.
> Cyber dolls aren't demanding of being taken out before you score.
> She'll just slot you in somewhere at home.


Her eyes will roll and come up 7's !


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

LOL. Pretty funny  I'll have to check if the robots available today can do those things.
Here's a question. Do women need to be concerned (or relieved) that they may be replaced?


----------

